
Ng-book 2 is out - EugeneOZ
https://www.ng-book.com/2/
======
afloatboat
I orignally bought ng-book and it was terrible. Bad explanations and the
examples were riddled with errors that made it unusable for beginners (its
target group).

It was being distributed via a self-publishing platform that had a comment
form where a large number of people were complaining. The author's reaction
was to take it down from that site and still distribute it via other platforms
as to hide the negative feedback.

~~~
EugeneOZ
I originally bought ng-book and it was awesome. Detailed explanations with
important notices about best and harmful practices. It contains much more
information than official documentation and gives better understanding of how
AngularJS work under the hood.

ng-book last update was to version 1.4, so all promises of authors have been
fulfilled - that's why I trust authors again and why I bought ng-book 2. I'm
not affiliated to authors.

upd.: congrats with your first comment on HN.

~~~
afloatboat
I have indeed noticed some updates coming out and have looked at the contents
of the book after a couple in hopes that the examples would have been updated,
but that didn't happen. I was mostly disappointed in the lack of response from
Ari Lerner at the time as well.

I was also surprised by the order of the subjects. It almost immediately
started of with a manual $compile function and custom binding parameters.
Which I felt would be better placed later in the book, when a user is more
comfortable with the angular syntax and workings.

Still, I don't want to sound overly negative. If it worked for you it must be
doing something right. But sharing this experience actually triggered me to
create this account after lurking for so long. :)

~~~
jashmenn
I will admit that there have been times this last year that we haven't
responded as quickly as we'd like to all our support requests. For ng-book 2
there are four co-authors and we've put processes in place to respond more
quickly this time around.

But your concerns around teaching order are totally valid. With ng-book 2
we've taken a code-first approach. We're starting with smaller chunks of
concepts and building up the theory from there. Every example comes with
complete running code separate from the book. So it will be a lot easier to
see how everything fits together. I'd love to get your feedback on what we
have so far, if you're up for it. My email is in my profile.

------
philbarr
$59! For a book that's 25% complete?! Ouch.

Oh, but I get "free updates". Well for $59 I should bloody well hope so.

------
ziles88
This is hilarious. It's called the complete book to Angular2 when it hasn't
even been officially released yet.

------
scope
wait, i thought Angular 2 is in the early stages, so there's no guarantee when
it's "ready" the API's would stay the same as in the book

or did I miss the news?

~~~
pan69

        This is a pre-release version that is approximately 25% complete.
        Updates will be released as they are finished (roughly every
        week). Buying now entitles you to free updates!

------
user1241320
It isn't clear to me if with Angular2 you're "forced" to use Typescript. All
the examples I see use it. Haven't found a full thing using es5 or es6.

~~~
davej
Typescript compiles down to ES5, so yes you can write in ES5 but it's not as
pretty. You can create a class the standard way using `prototype` and from
memory the annotations look something like this:

    
    
        MyComponent.annotations = [
          new angular.Component({
            selector: 'my-component'
          }),
          new angular.View({
            template: '<div></div>'
          })
        ];

~~~
highpixels
They recently announced a "cleaner" syntax for ES5 mode. Looks more like the
Angular 1 syntax.

[http://blog.thoughtram.io/angular/2015/07/06/even-better-
es5...](http://blog.thoughtram.io/angular/2015/07/06/even-better-es5-code-for-
angular-2.html)

------
BonoboBoner
Am I the only one that is not a fan of the new syntax? There is so much
duplication and lack of clarity.

------
revskill
Why Angular ? Use React instead. You can benefit from "Learn once, write
everywhere" on the web, mobile platforms without headache!.

~~~
_ak
Why React?

~~~
revskill
" You can benefit from "Learn once, write everywhere" on the web, mobile
platforms without headache!." Is it enough for the reason ?

------
justwannasing
"Online tutorials are inconsistent and often out of date."

So buy a paper book? Aren't those out of date as soon as they're published?

~~~
jashmenn
It's an ebook primarily, though we'll publish a paper version once the first
edition is done. We keep our Ebooks up to date. For instance, ng-book one has
been updated over 30 times in the last two years. We plan to do the same with
ng book 2.

I don't know if you've tried to use Angular 2 yet, but the API is still in
flux so there _are_ a lot of blog posts that don't work anymore. The examples
and sample code in our book, though it's still early, they all work. Email me
us@fullstack.io and I'd be glad to give you a free copy to try it out.

